# Google SMS Channels



## Quiz_Master (Oct 9, 2008)

*labs.google.co.in/smschannels/inc/SMSChannelsLabsLogo.gif

A week ago I noticed google's new service in India - _Google SMS Channels_. Its a lot like SMSGupShup. Dunno what are these? OK, so basically what you do is you create a group or channel and invite people by entering their e-mail or mobile number (they must be indian residents) and if they subscribe to you channel they can get SMS updates which you will post on your channel... Still confusing?  OK lets go step by step :

1.) You Create Channel, 2.) You Invite People to Join It. 3.) People subscribe to your channel. 4.) You post news / updates / whatever crap on your channel. 5.) Your subscriber gets updates as SMS for free in their mobile.

Pretty neat ain't it?
**************************
The service is pretty useful for both Users and Channel Owners.

*For Channel Owners :*

1.) You can get your content to more people. Even those who dont have a computer or a active net connection. I bet atleast 90% people you know atleast have a mobile phone. 

2.) You can create a channel specifically for friends... and send them messages all at once. Pretty cost effective huh?

3.) You can advertise your product or service 

4.) Get Famous 

5.) None of your friends can say.. "Aalsi ek bhii SMS reply nahi karta/karti" (Lazyass never reply to any SMS...) .. 
***********************
*For users :*

1.) We users can subscibe to channels related to news to get them in SMS, All for Free. w00t. 

2.) Join local SMS channels to get connected with people from same city.

3.) Get information on new products.

4.) Subscribe to those Shayari, Jokes channels and get lots of cool SMSs to forward.

The service is easy to use for both Channel Creators and Users. To use the Google SMS Channels you must register on it. Visit Here: *labs.google.co.in/smschannels 
All you need to do is Login with your Google Account. Select a nickname for using the service, provide your mobile number (a working one), Enter the confirmation code you recieve on mobile. Thats It.
Creating a Channel is simple too, just go to "My Channels" and Create a new channel by giving appropriate info like channel name etc.
Subscribing to a channel  is also so simple that even a dick-head can do... Just search for the the channel you want in search box (Its there at left side of screen) and click on Subscribe button below channel's name. As simple as that.
By going to Settings you can select how many SMSs you want to recieve per day atmost, the time in which you want to recieve SMSs (Like from Morning 10:0 to Evening 9:00) etc etc. Just Explore around a bit.

**********************


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 9, 2008)

@ s18k,

noob thats a news and this is a review... go tweak ur crankshafts.....

@ quiznaab, nice review!


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 9, 2008)

Doesn't look like a review to me. 
Atleast mention your experience with the service.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 9, 2008)

We should be selective about the channels. Some chanels send you pure crap. Once channel had al lot amny users and and posts and I thought I would subscribe to it. What happened afterwards was shocking. The chanel just sends the same crap over and over again. This is how they raise their posts. I am satisfied with the following channels:
Hindu breaking news
SMS India
Love_era


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

It's still in the labs, so you can expect all sorts of crap. Once it graduates, it should be better.


----------



## kunaldev13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Guys,

This is Kunal, Currently working as a Recruiter. Actually just started recruitment's.
Just wanted to ask if there are any IT Companies that is using this service, and if any, how is the response?


REGARDS
KUNAL


----------



## Reansh (Dec 19, 2008)

Recently I have seen Capgemini using the service- however the frequency or members are very less presently *labs.google.co.in/smschannels/subscribe/CapgeminiJobs


----------



## kunaldev13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Reansh,

Thanks for the info, this is surely help. Any reason for less members?
Is it coz the service is new? or the awareness of this service is not much?

REGARDS
KUNAL


----------



## denharsh (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm using it, I use it to let my readers know whenever i update any thing from my website.

the only thing which i miss here is real time message, the messages are usually delivered at 9 AM IST.

I prefer SMS gupshup for the same thing. It actually send messages in Real Time.


----------

